# varroa mite treatment



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

If you have some oxalic acid you can use oxalic vapor for the last treatment, one can treat when the temperatures drop to as low as freezing.


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

If you can get your hands on the Mite-away-quick-strips, I believe they're good down to about 50 degrees?
Not sure how cold it is in NY right now though.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

did you get the second treatment on while the temps were still high enough? how much of the apiguard is still on the card? if you got it on and some,most of it is gone, you mite be ok. could do a sticky board and see how many mites are dropping. its cold enough now that i'm not sure maqs would work either, although the bees were flying yesterday. one option is it you just put the apiguard on, on a warm day(soon) could move the card between the brood chambers(more heat in the cluster)


----------



## PappyMAINEiac (Sep 23, 2006)

rlsiv said:


> If you can get your hands on the Mite-away-quick-strips, I believe they're good down to about 50 degrees?
> Not sure how cold it is in NY right now though.


Yes here is an excerpt from MAQS instructions. "Outside daytime temperature highs should be between 50 - 92ºF on days of application." 
I have used them and in the colder temps I think bee mortality is not much of a factor. It is a one time, 7 day treatment, but the first 3 days is when the treatment is working the most. If you can get 3 days with the avg. temps above 50 you will be alright.


----------



## Drone On (Mar 19, 2005)

You might also consider using Hop Guard.C


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Go for the Hopguard. No temperature restrictions at all. Put in two strips into each deep brood box, and replace weekly for 3 sessions.


----------



## Michael B (Feb 6, 2010)

Hopguard is not approved for use in every state. I believe New York is still not on the approved list.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Don't be scared to use the apiguard when the temps are a little cooler. Sometimes we get weird weather her where I'm at. We apply a 25g amount on a card (same and Randy Oliver) and stick it in the middle of the brood boxes. Even though the temps out side are cooler the temp in the middle of the hive is still warm enough for the Apiguard to function.


----------

